

Mention.net - mvaxelaire
https://en.mention.net/

======
jpxxx
Everything about this passes the smell test but that pitch video. Dom
Perignon, gorgeous babe, party, "bro"... yuck.

That's half the audience tuning out in 30 seconds, and some more bailing due
to the low-fi cartoon look, contrived 'problem', and ratty video compression.
It's all out of place with the otherwise solid site design.

Checking it out nonetheless. Thank you!

~~~
Harkins
Huh. I started with the video and closed the site. Didn't realize until I saw
your comment that this wasn't a dudebro stalker thing like Girls Around Me.

I don't get it. The rest of the site is trying to be respectable.... which
just comes off as really unsettling now after imagining it coming from the
barhopping bro.

~~~
jpxxx
I get the core idea: alerts services are essentially ego-stroking services
unless your corporation is big enough to reach PR critical mass.

But finding out who's talking about you is a graymarket use for this service.
For a company to properly rationalize $240->$1200 a year for alerts, they have
to feel this is a business tool.

------
revelation
Wow, that is weird. Why the hell would you translate _your brand_? Visiting
the site from Germany is an instant redirect to <https://en.erwaehnung.de/>
(erwähnung being german for mention).

~~~
edelajonquiere
This was not made on purpose : trademark collision case with an existing
german company :(

~~~
thomasz
Trust me with this one: You need a better domain for germany. erwaehnung.de is
just terrible.

------
driverdan
Feedback:

* Add option to restrict keyword(s) to headlines, titles, and/or keyword density. This is useful for generic terms that get mentioned frequently but aren't the actual topic resulting bad results.

* Domain blacklist, not just URL blacklist. For example, I want to block answers.yahoo.com and all region subdomains under it (eg malaysia.answers.yahoo.com)

* Why is it pushing me to download a native desktop app? I don't want a desktop app and the web app is quite nice.

------
knes
I have been using Mention for the past couple of months and even though their
UI is not quite there yet, they are way better then Google Alert.

The only thing that is very annoying at the beginning, at least for me, was
that I received A LOT of false positive mention... So I had to "Train" it a
bit but now it's all good.

------
siculars
I don't know if I missed it but a cursory glance through your dev docs[0] do
not, imho, lay out your terminology. What is the difference between and alert,
mention, mention task, etc.

Looks good overall. Can you talk some about your tech? Are you ingesting
material and then polling via peoples interests? For example, Alice and Bob
are interested in "Apple". Is there a query que with "Apple" in it that polls
your db and alerts the people interested in the term "Apple"? Or is there some
kind of push magic happening when material is ingested. I'm interested because
I want to do alerting in some of my own apps.

[0]<https://dev.mention.net/>

------
andrewljohnson
This is awesome, really seems to solve all my Google Alert and filtered Google
search problems that I have hunting out press mentons of our products.

If I flag a Tweet, will it remove other good Tweets? For example, I see this
Tweet I'd like to flag as spam, but I'm afraid it will kill good Tweets:

Gaia GPS - Gaia GPS ScreenshotsDescriptionSPRING SALE - Gaia GPS is currently
$9.99 (50% off)!Gaia GPS is the... <http://t.co/e6l95crUL8>

Google indexes too many garbage sites like AppAnnie and WorldAppz, so it ends
up being hard to filter good results day-to-day, but I think Mention kills
those pretty nicely.

------
jlemoine
I am a mention user for more than 4 months and it is far better than Google
Alerts for me.

I received only 23 notifications with Google Alerts while I have received more
than 1 thousand via Mention (tweets, blog posts, Hacker News comments, Reddit
comments, ...). About 10% was false positive due to our Google Adwords
campaign on the display network (some webpage with our ads was detected by
mention).

At the end it is not perfect but it is the best tool that I have tried.

------
benackles
Why does the title of this post mention a funding round and link to the actual
product? It reads like a TC-style blog post. It's very misleading and a lost
opportunity.

The product is interesting and probably a good idea in light of Google's
shutdown of Reader. Google Alerts almost certainly won't be around
indefinitely and Mention.net can jump in to scoop up a user base once Alerts
is shuttered.

~~~
dpatrick86
Have to agree with this... The moment I heard Google Reader was shutting down
my mind went to Google Alerts, which is an even more obscure product that few
(if any) alternatives exist for -- or so I thought.

------
znowi
Well, this is annoying. They auto-redirect to Google Play if you open the link
on an Android phone. Reminds me of those online news papers that actively
peddle their viewer apps, when all I want is to open a god damn page to read.
Could have asked if I want their glorious app at least.

Sadly, I didn't get to see the video. Apparently they took it down.

~~~
kayge
I didn't see the vid on the homepage either, but I think I found it
<http://vimeo.com/50765644>

~~~
znowi
Ha! Nothing can hide in these intertubes :) Thanks.

I must say they're quite responsive. Took down the vid pretty quick and also
removed the funding brag from the title.

I would, however, suggest this one: "mention.net - Google Alerts done right."

------
webwanderings
Speaking of comparing mention.net with Google Alerts. The socialmention.net is
a better (free) alternative.

~~~
jlemoine
I did'nt see any alert in socialmention.net. In fact I did not find anything
else than a google custom search box... not very useful.

~~~
webwanderings
They are specifically searching social media sites like Twitter, Facebook, the
same as what mention.net does.

Google Alert by the way does not searches Twitter, Facebook.

~~~
j_s
Go visit the site right now, there is nothing there but a exactly what the
parent post said: a custom google search on the 'blogs' tab.

~~~
webwanderings
I don't know what you're comparing. I am comparing mention.net with
socialmention.net. One is free, the other is not. Both provide the same exact
service minus few bells and whistles.

------
tiboel
interesting use of node.js/backbone.js

------
danso
Interesting that there is not only iOS/Android/web apps for this, but a Chrome
extension and Mac Desktop app as well. I would've figured that this was a
service could survive on a web app alone (with email service).

------
tanguygo
Nice!

------
ravoun
Fantastic product

